# Kicker Motor Throttle Control



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

What do you guys that have kicker motors that are too old for the trollmaster and itroll do for throttle control, specifically walleye and salmon trolling? I will say I typically use my electric trolling motor for walleye but would like to use my gas kicker for some long weekend trips I would like to do this summer.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I use a factory OEM remote throttle for a Honda 9.9 for salmon on Lake Michigan and walleye on Saginaw Bay. For walleye on the Detroit River I use a bow mount electric.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Set it and forget it. The best thing you can do for your manually adjusted TM is keep it running smooth, IMO.


----------



## frdboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Before I bought a troll master I would use the idle screw to make small adjustments instead of trying to use the factory throttle. 

My screw had plenty of length to get up to where I needed to be speed wise.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Do not buy the Troll Master. I got one and it lasted 13 months and died one month after the warantee expired. They would not fix it either without charging me big time. Cheap junk with a company that does not stand behind their products. Even when it was working, it really didn't help much either on my Merc 9.9 Pro Kicker and during that process of trying to get it to work better, the company was no help. In my opinion, a complete waste of money and time.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I typically use my Terrova for walleye trolling. Downwind only and up to 1.5 or so. Trying to go any faster than that and it chews through the batteries too fast. When trolling for Steelies on Erie, or pulling spoons for walleyes, I use my kicker for thrust and then use the Terrova for steering and fine adjustments in my speed. Mine has a remote throttle just like the big motor and it is pretty touchy. That's why I try not to mess with it too much. You can also get two trolling bags and put one off each cleat by the consoles. That will help regulate your speed if you don't have an electric. Those also help minimize the wave surge when it is rough. Some wave surge can trigger bites, however, when it gets to be too much, it can hurt your presentation. For example, our speed might vary from .8 - 1.8 mph without them, and 1.2 - 1.4 with them in. Obviously, you have to give it a little more throttle with them in, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

https://smile.amazon.com/OutdoorMas...g+pack&qid=1553546925&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-3

I considered this, so do you have 2 throttles then? one for the main motor and one for the kicker?


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Slimshady said:


> I typically use my Terrova for walleye trolling. Downwind only and up to 1.5 or so. Trying to go any faster than that and it chews through the batteries too fast. When trolling for Steelies on Erie, or pulling spoons for walleyes, I use my kicker for thrust and then use the Terrova for steering and fine adjustments in my speed. Mine has a remote throttle just like the big motor and it is pretty touchy. That's why I try not to mess with it too much. You can also get two trolling bags and put one off each cleat by the consoles. That will help regulate your speed if you don't have an electric. Those also help minimize the wave surge when it is rough. Some wave surge can trigger bites, however, when it gets to be too much, it can hurt your presentation. For example, our speed might vary from .8 - 1.8 mph without them, and 1.2 - 1.4 with them in. Obviously, you have to give it a little more throttle with them in, but that's not a big deal.


Also do you have 2 throttles then? And I tried just doing my main motor with trolling bags last year and it seemed to put a lot of strain on it idling so low and also i could still only get it down to about 2.7 with the wind in my face. This winter I came across a good deal on an older kicker so I bought it. Now trying to learn what the best throttle setup will be


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

101thwacK said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/OutdoorMas...g+pack&qid=1553546925&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-3
> 
> I considered this, so do you have 2 throttles then? one for the main motor and one for the kicker?


Yes, they are one in front of the other at the driver's console. Trolling with the big motor is ok if it is a 4-stroke. 2-strokes are ok as long as they are oil-injected. Without oil injection, you risk fouling your plugs trolling with a 2-stroke. Been there, done that. Regardless, it is better to troll with a kicker anyway. More speed control, less wear and tear on the big motor, better fuel economy, etc. As for throttle set-up on the kicker, it would be ideal to have one of the newer pro-kickers with the digital throttle control, however, those are expensive. Barring that, some of them have tension control screws that can be tightened so that the throttle will stay where you put it. Otherwise, it can drive you nuts constantly having to speed it up.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Ok sounds like I will do some looking into purchasing and installing another remote throttle. Thanks!


----------

